# Sigung Stephen LaBounty Seminar In San Antonio, TX



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2003)

*SIGUNG STEPHEN LABOUNTY*
*9th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate*

Renowned Kenpo Instructor Stephen LaBounty will be conducting a
seminar at American Kenpo Karate in San Antonio, TX on May 17, 2003.
This seminar is open to all systems of martial arts and will be
beneficial and compatible to your fighting system.

*Date:*
Saturday, May 17th 2003

*Time:*
White, Yellow & Orange...11:30 am to 1:00 pm
Purple, Blue & Green......1:15 pm to 2:45 pm
Brown & Black.............3:00 pm to 5:00 pm

*Cost:*
Pre-registration......$35.00
At the door...........$40.00

Please send your check or money order, along with the names
of the participants and which class they will attend to the
above address before May 10th for Pre-registration discount.
For more information or to verify your registration, call 
Mr Curtis Abernathy at (210) 699-3686.  Your support for
Sigung is appreciated.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 1, 2003)

I plan to be there with bells on.  I am having surgery on my foot earlier, but should be recovered enough to at least be there.  I am encouraging all my students to attend.  Hmmm... it could get interesting.

See you then and looking forward to it.

-Michael


----------



## molson (Apr 4, 2003)

Im going to try to go there myself. It does sound like a great seminar


----------



## Kirk (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *Im going to try to go there myself. It does sound like a great seminar *




Kewl, introduce yourself if ya show up.  I'll probably be the fattest
one there in a gi.


----------



## Pakhet (Apr 4, 2003)

if we show up are you going to run off again? 

j/k 

Lisa


----------



## Kirk (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> *if we show up are you going to run off again?
> 
> j/k
> ...




LOL!!!  Heck no, we're all doing dinner!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Mr LABOUNTY

Is there a chance you could ever do a Seminar in Chicago, IL?


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 4, 2003)

My surgery on my ankle is April 29th, so I will be in a walking cast.  No running for me, and I think that is reserved for camps anyway.  But you never can tell.

-Michael


----------



## cdhall (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *SIGUNG STEPHEN LABOUNTY
> 9th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate
> ...Your support for
> Sigung is appreciated. *



I think I can be there.  I should have this news duplicated on the AKF website this weekend.

I think there will be a half dozen coming from Mr. Duffy's school.


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Mr LABOUNTY
> 
> Is there a chance you could ever do a Seminar in Chicago, IL?*



As far as I know, Mr. LaBounty does not read this board regularly.  If you visit his website, http://www.thesigung.com/, you can click on the "contact" page and send him an e-mail.  I've e-mailed him questions on a couple of occasions, and he has very graciously responded.

Rich


----------



## Kirk (Apr 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Iron Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

After the Seattle trip, I'm strapped. I've taken a seminar from him at Professor Sepulveda's school some years ago. All I can say is: Be ready to work and be physical!
I. D. 
P.S. He is extremely approachable btw...


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 17, 2003)

The week after Seattle in Occidental, CA he did a great Black Belt class on knives and my ribs, stomach, arms, etc. are still bruised from the knife sparring with Pat Celantri.  Great fun, but the knife we used was wooden, and boy is he fast.

-Michael


----------



## cdhall (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I think I can be there.  I should have this news duplicated on the AKF website this weekend.
> 
> I think there will be a half dozen coming from Mr. Duffy's school. *



If anyone needs a link to give to others, you can use this one.
http://www.akfkenpo.com/akfnews.htm


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 17, 2003)

On my Events webpage, the link is

*http://home.austin.rr.com/americankenpo/kenpoevents.htm#Top*

See the 3rd event from the top.

Kirk also has this flyer on his webpage. 

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## cdhall (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *On my Events webpage, the link is
> 
> http://home.austin.rr.com/americankenpo/kenpoevents.htm#Top
> ...





I have never looked at your Events, Sir.  Once again, I reccomend your site to everyone!

I don't have Kirk's site recorded anywhere.  What is the URL again?

I think maybe I'll make a thread for your site, sir.  I keep telling people to go there anyway...


----------



## Kirk (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I don't have Kirk's site recorded anywhere.  What is the URL again?*



http://pages.sbcglobal.net/kirknchristy/

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *http://pages.sbcglobal.net/kirknchristy/
> 
> :asian: *



Thanks Kirk.  I had not been there in some time.  That is an Excellent quote by Mr. Parker on your home page.  Is that in one of the books somewhere as well?

I'm sure it is, but do you know what page or where I can find that printed?  Thanks.
:asian: 

And thanks for linking to my site as well.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Thanks Kirk.  I had not been there in some time.  That is an Excellent quote by Mr. Parker on your home page.  Is that in one of the books somewhere as well?
> 
> I'm sure it is, but do you know what page or where I can find that printed?  Thanks.
> ...



I got it from another web site ... no idea where now, sorry.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## cdhall (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I got it from another web site ... no idea where now, sorry. *



So then it may not be from SGM Parker?  Or did you check that out when you used the quote?

It sounds good, I'm just curious if I might be able to use it my Thesis or something which will require documentation for the Bibliography.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *So then it may not be from SGM Parker?  Or did you check that out when you used the quote?
> 
> It sounds good, I'm just curious if I might be able to use it my Thesis or something which will require documentation for the Bibliography.
> :asian: *



At the time I tried researching it.  The best I saw was page after
page after page of the quote, all giving credit to Mr Parker.  It
was enough for me, but maybe not enough for a Thesis.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *At the time I tried researching it.  The best I saw was page after
> page after page of the quote, all giving credit to Mr Parker.  It
> was enough for me, but maybe not enough for a Thesis. *



Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Kirk (May 2, 2003)

*SIGUNG STEPHEN LABOUNTY*
*9th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate*

Renowned Kenpo Instructor Stephen LaBounty will be conducting a
seminar at American Kenpo Karate in San Antonio, TX on May 17, 2003.
This seminar is open to all systems of martial arts and will be
beneficial and compatible to your fighting system.

*Date:*
Saturday, May 17th 2003

*Time:*
White, Yellow & Orange...11:30 am to 1:00 pm
Purple, Blue & Green......1:15 pm to 2:45 pm
Brown & Black.............3:00 pm to 5:00 pm

*Cost:*
Pre-registration......$35.00
At the door...........$40.00

Please send your check or money order, along with the names
of the participants and which class they will attend to the
above address before May 10th for Pre-registration discount.
For more information or to verify your registration, call 
Mr Curtis Abernathy at (210) 699-3686.  Your support for
Sigung is appreciated.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 4, 2003)

I will be in a cast still.  Planning on bringing quite a few students, think I can get in on a "spectator" fee or some such?

"Shamelessly keeping this at the top of the posts"
-Michael


----------



## Kirk (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I will be in a cast still.  Planning on bringing quite a few students, think I can get in on a "spectator" fee or some such?
> 
> "Shamelessly keeping this at the top of the posts"
> -Michael *



It doesn't hurt to ask!  Think you can do dinner afterwards?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 5, 2003)

Great Mexican Food that would blow my diet completely???

-Michael


----------



## Pakhet (May 6, 2003)

kid and I won't be able to make it.  I'll be out of town.  we'll catch you next time 

Lisa


----------



## Kirk (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> *kid and I won't be able to make it.  I'll be out of town.  we'll catch you next time
> 
> Lisa *



Well  bummer!!!!  Okay, hopefully next time!  Sept or Oct, I can't
remember which, we're scheduled to have Zach Whitson in ... 
or if Mr C comes up there before that, I'll see you then!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 14, 2003)

Looking forward to it.  Be there if you can, it should be great.

-Michael


----------



## Iron Dog (May 14, 2003)

A request: Could someone who attends this seminar write a little bit about it? I took his seminar in Seattle and really enjoyed the hands on things he does. Let me know what your thoughts are..Please and thanks in advance..
I.D.


----------



## Kirk (May 18, 2003)

Words cannot describe how much this seminar kicked butt. 
It was all out, and I had a workout partner who could bring it!!!

Mr LaBounty worked us on pounding on each other.  Said we're at a level where we should be able to take it and dish it out, and we did drills for that.  Your partner would start a kick, put his foot in your gut, pause for 1 second and then shove your butt back as far as he could .. then he'd come in on you and hit you with whatever combination he wanted to.  Then it was your turn    (this was in the intermediate class by the way).  

We then worked parting wings in a variety of ways, each time, slamming our attackers .. which will wear you OUT.  We put in a variety of punches, face slaps, leg sweeps ... all kinds of stuff, it totally kicked butt.

Before all this, the Sigung has us do some really cool exercises, most of which I'd never seen before.  Then to practice proper targeting, and to make the point that a ball kick goes forward, we worked this drill.  Your partner stands in front of you with his hands on his belt.  Between his arms and torso, is a hole.  You kick a thrusting ball kick in that hole, trying not to hit any part of your partner.  Mr LaBounty said that something you could also do is have someone stand back there with focus mitts, so you have to go through the whole, and make hard contact. 

It rawked!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 18, 2003)

Some of the other things he focused on included the difference between a fight and combat.  A fight can be "undecided" with no clear winner.  Combat is more outcome oriented and decisive.  In the Chinese Kenpo system I used to do, it was the difference in training to be a soldier or a warrior (given the military background of the president of the Association.)

Sigung also focused a bit on stages of learning.  He emphasized the Purple/Blue/Green level as being the ones most at risk for leaving the Art.  By then the "Mystery has been removed, you have figured out there is no Magic, and now you know it is about training."  Through training you learn the Magic of Motion and therefore the Mystery of the Art returns.  (I apologize for paraphrasing badly.)  

It was inspiring to hear him talk about the "old guys".  They all removed the Mystery and Magic, what you were left with was Mr. Parker's movement - and that came from practice - practice every day, training, training and more training.  That is why he looked and moved the way he did.  Because of his commitment and the amount of sweat, mental and physical that went into the Art ... it did look like "Magic" to us.

They Black Belt class was no less physical than the intermediate.  He worked Falling Falcon, with a emphasis on shifting types of takedowns, submission, and arm bar.  He made the "Sleeper" work unequivacably.  This was done in the "older" version, with the right arm of the opponent pinned up beside their own neck.  He visited the guillotine hold most of us use now, going over the top of the arms.  But demonstrated the effectiveness of the older version of the Sleeper in any circumstance.

There were 30+ Black or Brown belts in attendance for the Advanced class.  Persons in attendance included:

Gary Swan - 7th Black President of the NCKKA - National Chinese Kenpo Karate Association (Mr. LaBounty's senior student)
Brian Duffy - 7th Black President of the American Kenpo Federation.
Michael Abedin - 5th Black
Deanne Swan - 4th Black
George Moreno - Black Belt, NCKKA

I apologize for not listing everyone, but there were so many.  May Jason Bugg, who attended, or Craig or Kirk can finish out the list.

Curtis Abernathy hosted the event, and he and his black belts were all there with bells on.  They looked great.

Dinner afterwards was fun at Cha-Cha's and we hope Sigung can return soon.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## ikenpo (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I apologize for not listing everyone, but there were so many.  May Jason Bugg, who attended, or Craig or Kirk can finish out the list.
> *



Well,

I drove over from Houston, 4 hrs away and had a great time (some guys drove in from the valley along the Mexico border). The pts I remembered him mentioning were having 3 techniques to backup everyone you execute, that "you guys" need to get together more often to training together. The things I personally came away with included that Kenpo is a universal language. My training partner spoke little english and more Spanish and we got along fine. We would signal the side of attack or "show" what we saw Mr. LaBounty teaching. 

It was very interesting to see how we processed or interpreted what was conveyed visually. I guess I respect his position even more because he was learning "visually" where as I was doing "visual and auditory" and we both followed up with the kinestics. 

Mr. LaBounty mentioned that we all have our dragons we have to carry and he asked that we say a prayer for those we know in the art who are training through them. One note of interest was that Mrs. Swan got a bad knee injury during the training. After ice, compression and elevation she was back on the sidelines watching and continuing to learn. I pray that she is ok, but saw a warrior spirit there. No whining, no bitching about we're training too hard, nothing....She just took care of the injury (with help) as we continued training. That's old school... Mr. LaBounty was good about asking if people had injuries (even before using them) and told them not to be heros. 

A couple of other names included James Gordon 2nd Black NCKKA (a new friend), Gabriel Martinez NCKKA 2nd black and a Pekiti Tersia guy in SA,TX, Steve Kern, NCKKA 2nd or 3rd black who has his own school in SA, TX and Carlos Deleon 2nd black who introduced himself to me. 

Also got the photo op and Journey signed by Mr. LaBounty, overall it was a very good day...

jb


----------



## cdhall (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *A couple of other names included James Gordon 2nd Black NCKKA (a new friend), Gabriel Martinez NCKKA 2nd black and a Pekiti Tersia guy in SA,TX, Steve Kern, NCKKA 2nd or 3rd black who has his own school in SA, TX and Carlos Deleon 2nd black who introduced himself to me.
> 
> Also got the photo op and Journey signed by Mr. LaBounty, overall it was a very good day...
> ...



If there is a catalog of names going on, three other Black Belts from Mr. Swan's school and/or the NCKKA were Mike Romero, Weldon Herchek and Shawn Eddy.  

I think Mr. LaBounty said that he wanted to make sure we realistically dealt with close quarters, hands on situations.  We did several takedowns as Mr. Billings described.  A few dozen reps I think.

Another good seminar.

P.S. Mr. LaBounty also said that Mr. Conatser was one of the most talented guys he'd ever seen.


----------



## Iron Dog (May 19, 2003)

Thank you all! It's like being there and brings back memories of Seattle. One thing I remember about Seattle is that Mr. LaBounty wore a Judo  type uniform. I had a seminar with him years ago and he wore a standard karate gi we all were wearing. The point is when I saw him in it, I thought we were having a Judo class! But soon into the seminar I realized, and he confirmed it, that the uniform is function not form it's one of those things that makes me want to go duh!. I assume he wore that as well in Texas? He tyes his belt strangely too, it's like a puzzle.
I think I wrote that his class would be physical and it sounds like it was. I am a big John Sepulveda fan and his class was my first. It was great the way his teaching and Mr. Labounty's flowed into each other. Being fairly new to American Kenpo, but having rank in another Kempo system, neither man overload this new guy with words, and mysterious stuff all hands on.
I'll be moving to Colorado in the fall and hopefully will be closer to make some of these seminars by the Kenpo seniors.
Patrick


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

=


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

()


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

!


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

-


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

<


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

>


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

@


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

+


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

{


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

}


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 24, 2003)

Nice pics 

Can you name the people in the last ones?


----------



## Iron Dog (May 24, 2003)

Thank you Mr. Kirk for the pictures. Was the group shot all of the seminar or just of the Black Belts?


----------



## Kirk (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iron Dog _
> *Thank you Mr. Kirk for the pictures. Was the group shot all of the seminar or just of the Black Belts? *



Just the Black and Brown Belts.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2003)

Advanced Class, included Brown Belts, but there were probably 20 or so Black Belts.

Oss!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2003)

Kirk,

Did not realize you were on line, so my answer was re-dummy-dunt.  

Sorry!

Are you coming down Saturday, did you want me to see about getting you that uniform?

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Kirk,
> 
> Did not realize you were on line, so my answer was re-dummy-dunt.
> ...



Sorry sir, I didn't see this post before I PM'd you.  I'll definitely
be there Saturday, and please do, see about that uniform.


----------

